# Coldblooded, Rainham Opening Times



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone Know Cold Blooded's Opening Times?

Many Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

This was their opening times from a post on here dated August 2010 that I've copied and pasted:

open at 11, close at 6 week days, 5 week ends


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

yep above is correct always open at 11


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Much Appreciated guys : victory:


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Cold Blooded really need a website


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

ELZ1985 said:


> Cold Blooded really need a website


 
nah we are always so busy as it is with phonecalls and customers in the shop, stock turns over so quickly it would always be out of date also.


----------

